# Can ONR be used prior to polishing or waxing?



## pav (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi guys,

Iv been reading a bit about ONR, and just slightly unsure about something. 

When I am completeing a full machine polish on someones car, im usually quite limited on time (one weekend a car). So to save the substantial amount of time spent foaming, 2 bucket methoding etc.....:

1. Can i use ONR to clean the car to leave a prepared surface to polish on? Or if the car needs a clay, can i use ONR to prep the car after claying?

2. Secondly, in regards to just a quick wash and wax, is it ok to use a wax/glaze by either hand or machine, straight after a 'ONR wash'?

Many thanks

Pav


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

The answer to both your questions is yes


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

1. You can use ONR as a clay lube so clay, dry and then carry on as normal. With the ONR polymers taking all the dirt, i can't see any reason why not.

2.Yes, it's OK to LSP straight after if the car doesn't need a clay/polish.


----------



## pav (Aug 17, 2006)

thats great, thanks for the responses chaps.

:thumb:


----------

